# Tradition!



## FTOTY

In my high school theater we have two traditions: Break a Leg, and Break an Actor. Break a Leg involves the entire cast and crew, sharing thoughts and thank-you's. The Break an Actor on the other hand is techies only. The seniors get a bottle of sparkling grape/apple juice and we go the around the circle saying something about life or the show, take a swig, and pass it on. It's great fun. This made me think, "I wonder if there are any other techie traditions out there?" You should write and let them be heard by the masses.


----------



## teh_sparky

My school's major techie tradition is when we all get together about five to ten minutes before the show begins. We hold hands and do a "pulse" around the circle (I press someones hand, then they press the other presons hand they are touching, and they touch the persons hand they are touching and so on.) Then, we all think of something we did wrong last show and a solution in order to fix that. Afterwards, we do some "breathe in, breathe out" excercises. Then we do our little "TECH!" cheer. An LD two years ago started the tradition, and it has been going on ever since.


----------



## avkid

We don't really have a techie tradition, being only the two of us there isn't much more than a "don't screw up!"


----------



## Peter

Ya, there is another thread about this somewhere.... We dont really have many traditions, well basicly b/c I am the first dedicated techie my school has had in quite a while (long enough for any traditions to die off)


----------



## mbenonis

We have a few traditions in our department.

First is called Circle. It's a warm-up activity mainly for actors before a show. All actors (and most tech crew members) gather in the choir room and gather in a circle. There are three circle leaders (the position is passed down at the end of the year), and they lead us in many different games, such as the hokey pokey, "red leather yellow leather," palindromes, etc. There are also more random games that we play.

Secondly, at the end of each show, all actors and tech crew members run to the black box (our classroom right outside the auditorium) and scream our heads off to celebrate a show well done.

Finally, at the end of the year, we have a Senior Circle where the graduating seniors gather in the center and non-seniors can address the seniors to tell them anything on their mind, how they've touched them, etc.


----------



## lights11964

At my school, before every show we have "green room" this is just a time for us to get relaxed and chill. we listen to music and sort of reflect on the show we are about to do. Also at every green room we do the squeeze which is where we all hold hands and pass a squeeze on to another person.

Also when we do our two larger shows the fall play and the spring musical, THe last night of tech week after rehearsal we have "circle" this is were we all sit on the set and there is a stool in the center of all of us with a god light and all other lights out. This is a chance for the seniors to reflect on their experiences in the theatre. And share their experiences. 

Finaly, seniors sneek spray paint up to the grid and secretly leave their mark on the wall. IT looks really cool up there.


----------



## techieman33

Senior tech's at my old high school always signed their names in spray paints somewhere, in the scene shop, or under the house, or just wherever it wouldn't be seen by the audience, it was always fun going thru, and looking at the names and the quotes and stories people left on the walls. But unfortunatly the new jerk TD thinks it makes the dept. look bad, and so he is doing everything he can to cover up the names, he's been painting over a lot of them, and is trying to get the entire scene shop painted to cover it all up. And the school, or historical society won't do anything about it, it just pisses me off, there are names from the 50's and even a few from the 30's that we've found. And there just going to paint over them. Luckily there are a lot of places around the auditorium that he doesn't know about, so he won't be able to get them all.


----------



## ccfan213

the wings of our stage and our catwalks are grafiti'd by seniors with their names, shows and graduating year. the booth is black so techs have grafiti'd it with chalk  and of course there are old programs pinned up


----------



## moderately_clueless

My high school actually has quite a lot of traditions. First all teh boys go into the dressing room and start circling around, then they file out past the paintings of the drama mask and as each of them pass it they shout at the sad mask , then they congregate int eh scene shop and jump in rythim. The girls get together and sing the banana song (don't even ask.) Then we have warm ups just for techs. 25 jumping jacks, pushups and situps, followed by a totally silent reenactment of all of our jobs during the show. Since the light people have nothing really to do, we end up being pushed around by runs crew.

Then after the last show, everyone involved gets in a big circle around the stage, grab the face of the person next to us and move their lips while saying, "mm, delicious." Followed immediately by rythmic jumping. Don't quite get that haha. 

We also hide the name Reno Blake into every set we ever make. Long story, legendary.


----------



## Andy_Leviss

ccfan213 said:


> the wings of our stage and our catwalks are grafiti'd by seniors with their names, shows and graduating year. the booth is black so techs have grafiti'd it with chalk  and of course there are old programs pinned up



And you'll find my name/initials in a bunch of places! Class of '99 Sr Variety Show, which IIRC is on the SL wing wall, can't remember DS or US. Then pretty much any show from "The Unexpected Guest" through "Into the Woods", and I even designed the programs for "Into the Woods", "Much Ado...", and a bunch of the band concerts, LOL.


----------



## GV_hellion

We dont really have a tradition... ok well we do say "whoa Bundy" before shows (I dont know why!) so yeah there is that... but other than that I guess theres never anytime for a tradition to start... we are the masters of procrastination!


----------



## jonhirsh

we go out for a beer or two with the director and cast. then go do the show then go home. 


its not that crazy but we do that before every show
JH


----------



## sound_nerd

I do freelance work, so I get to see a lot of "tradditional" things, but I've never participated in one. At my high school, I was one of the first dedicated techs they had in a long while, so similar to what had been said above, any traddition that was there has since died off.


----------



## ricc0luke

Well... it seems to be a tradition for the ghosts to erase the programing in the light board... other than that...

The last rehearsal is normally rediculas (assuming the cast it good and knows it's stuff) and we just have a blast... And then the last performace we of course change the show a bit... but nothing the audience would notice. And also, we have a few drinking games we (the crew) play as the show week goes on... but we don't need to get into those since this is all mostly high school.


----------



## MidStateTheatre

Every year our local ballet co and the local ia '354' get together for the nutcracker and have a christmas like dinner. Its a nice tradition, for the ballet to show appreciation to us. Besides the touring show's which are in and out it seems like, the ballet in's become some of the longest and most complicated.


----------



## kamikaze

After shows its been a tradition since 93 or 94 to sign your name and part in the show that was done in the wings and rooms around the theatre area. Myself and a friend who do mainly lighting are going to sign the actual lights after our senior play--which is kind of another tradition. The last show of the year only seniors act and mainly drama club juniors tech the show... Theres a lot of traditions that come and go and re-appear, our whole school is tradition oriented so theres too amny to list


----------



## moojoe

SUNY Purchase is pure tradition. its just sad how much there is here. though, almost all of the tradition revolves around getting drunk, throwing parties or just general drinking.
Yea.


----------



## Diarmuid

Well, our rather strange tradition, is before every showing taking out the can of spaghetti from its resting shelf and place it on the window ledge, next to the audience, I am told this comes from when the current senior members (of our crew) were doing their first show, they went and bought the cheapest form of food they could find, and the can of spaghetti was the cheapest....

We did also have a small very cute turtle which we used to place on the fade time control of our lighting desk, but once when it was just me running lights and sound, one of the evil first years, must have nicked it, when they were being allowed the afternoon off of school to come and watch a show.... *gets annoyed with them!!* lol

Diarmuid


----------



## tweetersaway

Boy, we have a lot of traditions at our school. Well, there's not much pre-show tradition for tech like there is for actors, but there's a lot that we do during/after the show. 

Well, in the booth during those long, boring plays with few cues, it has become tradition to throw balls of duct or gaffers tape on the cieling of the booth and try to get other stuff to stick to it.

During the summer, when we do a musical(which spans 2 weekends), we always have a brush up rehearsal, which, sometime in the 90's was turned into what we call bananna rehearsal the cast and crew change the props and costumes slightly, and its really great. Like for es Miserables, all of the ABC cafe members had sock caps, and they stuffed them with blankets so they'd stick straight up during the really emotional scene with Marius. heh.

Well, there are some more, like every show, somebody always manages to stick the playbill and random prop in a really hard to reach place up by the loading dock with loads of duct tape. Anyway, this post is getting kind of lengthy, and seeing as that's hardly even a fraction of our traditions, I'll cut it short here. Man, my school's built off of tradition.


----------



## Too_Tall

well, the techies at both theatres in springfiled mo party after the friday night show. we we have some good shows on the road that have a fun cast we invite them to our parties. The black guy with the big afro in STOMP can really hold his alcohol!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Graduating senior techs spraypaint their names in the shop. My best friend and I actually created custom stencles for our selfs and I found a spray paint equivalent of R39 to sign in.


----------



## propmonkey

all seniors spray paint their names above those house in tuxedo heaven. ive started laying center stage when the house is clear and all the actors are changing and meeting friends in th hall. its peaceful and relaxing and it gives me a chance to think about whatever i did wrong that night. also after the show the actors go down to the dressing rooms and chant, [girls] - "i wanna dip my boobs in it!" [boys] - I wanna dip my balls in it!" and that repeates back and forth for a bit. not sure where that came from though


----------



## Sylak

We only have one real tradition at my school, well one that's perfectly legal and safe (using hemp-rope fly rails without gloves isn't a good idea) we sign Bohemian Rahposdy as a tech-crew at cast parties

But besides purpaseful misnaming of certain Theatrical aspects theres no realy other traditions


----------



## punktech

My college dept. doesn't have much in the way of traditions, my college was only founded back in the 1960's so we still really young. One thing that alot of people do is to get a signed poster of the show we're working on (it's something that a few people did before me and i'm continuing it, its a way to get autograohs in case any of us ever get famous, actors and techs alike  ). Another thing that techs are known for at my school is that we only associate/party with other techs. The way we look at is thus: we earn the most money, work the longest hours doing the hardest jobs, and so when we want to truly let loose we only invite the people we feel deserve to party as hardy as we do, which generally means the rest of our dept. with some actors and a few of our "outside of the theatre" friends. This causes some strange reactions around my campus; one is a thought amongst many underclassmen that techs don't party, because we go about it so stealthfully, and another widely held misconception is that techs must deal drugs, because we have so much money all the time and we never seem to ever be at work. I long to go up to the people that believe the second one and shake them and say "we work at night fool! go to a play, you think those lights hung themselves, or maybe the set constructed itself. I'm no drug dealer, I just hide myself away in a dark theater for weeks on end!"


----------



## SocksOnly

The only traditions I can think of are these:

A few years ago, someone started a tape ball of all the glow/spike/gaff tape that was used in the spring musical. Every year we add to it. By now it's about the size of a baseball...during rehearsals we throw it at eachother as a form of tag.

When I started getting really involved in tech, my SM would call me to the lightbooth by repetedly saying "Paging...Claire...Smith" over the sound system (I won't use my real last name here, but you get the idea). You can imagine this can get really irritating. So whenever my SM or TD wants to piss me off and get me to come to them, they both will say that. Eventually, they decided that this would make a good soundcheck. So now instead of saying "check one two" or whatever, they say "Paging...Claire...Smith" instead.

After most shows everyone involved usually goes to Red Robin or the local diner or wherever to congregate. In past years, crew cast and pit all went to separate places. Recently, however, we've all ended up at the same diner/restaurant. And every year, the actors always get themselves kicked out while the secluded "techie table" laughs at them.


----------



## PhantomD

All traditions have been lost over the years, except for mischievousness.


----------



## CHScrew

When I saw this... the first thin i thought of was Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## Schniapereli

We have what is called a "techie dance break" where after all the audience leaves, and we close house, we up music, turn on cool lights on stage, cover the stage with smoke, and dance. Each person is required to put on a dress, some other accesories, and get their picture taken. The seniors said they were going to post them in the hall, but they have not done that yet.

On closing night, we also included all of the actors. There weren't dresses or pictures, but a lot of dancing... (some of the actors had pretty freightening dances...just plain weird moves...like a mix of breakdancing, and southern polka...)


----------



## SocksOnly

Oh, the actors do something like that. During intermission, they all run outside for a "PLP" where they make someone's car blast music, and they all have a rave (in their costumes, no less).


----------



## thebikingtechie

We don't really have any traditions in our new auditorium other than our "boss" who really knows nothing about tech other than what we have taught her buys us chocolate for a job well done after any bug performance. I wish we coul sign our names or something but it's a really new building that the schools trustees are really proud of (we're not see my soon to be posted list of things about it) but they would take turns skinning us alive if we ever so much as wrote on a wall. I'd like to integrate some of these before the show traditions like the pulse game into our shows. It will probably help with concentration. I had seen that game used for actors but never for the techies. 

down at our actual theatre writing on the walls is a tradition after the closing night of any show. At the same time there is of course a cast party with techies involved. The one thing that annoys me about out writing on the wall is each show has its own neat little area to write in and the periodically paint over old shows to make room for new ones.


----------



## SocksOnly

Why not integrate names into the sets every year? Like, if you had a bookcase, you'd put techie names instead of book names. As long as the audience can't read the individual words, anyway.

I'll see if I can try that with my folk this year. That way, you're not really defiling a wall, and the tech actually becomes a concrete piece of the performance.


----------



## Rhonda

We have a few traditions already mentioned here.

15 minutes before every show, the cast, crew, and pit if there is one gather in the hallway and do "Thespis Circle" where we link arms (right over left!) and the directors give a little speech and then we pass the energy one from person to the next, then once it gets back to the director we all stomp in, scream, "THESPIS PROTECT US" and twirl out.

It's tradition for the booth now to go RUNNING (normally knocking over the occasional old person or usher on the way) from the Circle all the way back to the booth, where we do our own mini Circle.
Then for sound our mini mini tradition is to turn down the mains, turn everyone's mic on, rub and kiss the board for luck, then turn everyone off and of course turn up the mains again.

At the after party, we have a tradition that if there are any new techies, they have to go through a "techie initiation" where we all get in a circle and "chug" a bottle of cola rola, passing it from one techie to the next.
It's a great bonding thing, since it tastes SO GROSS.

there's gonna be more, i can just imagine, but this is all we have so far.


----------



## Bucky

At my high school, I was one of the first dedicated techs they had in a long while, so similar to what had been said above, any traddition that was there has since died off but Mr.F buys all the techies working coffee every night and at the end of the show we have a little party and just play games. I am trying to bring one or two back though one is everyear the LD buys a Custom GOBO with the SM's name on it for EX. this year i am buying one that will say the two nick names i call here(i am the only one who she lets call here them too) its going to be a star with GK in the middle of it. the other is i am making a techie games it will last 2 days and it is sort of an initiation one the first day they learn how to do basic stuff ie. mic a show, sound check mabey basic rigging and then next day the get put to the test and Mr. F is going to make a second challenge just for me it will be program and rig the theater for a show i have not see yet. its just a thought


----------



## Oyvind

We have a Tradition at my school. The Stage Manager and Tech Director collect money for gifts for the Directors and Set Builder to say Thank You for all of their hard work. Is that a common thing or just something that we only do? 
If somebody does it too, are there universal gifts that you can get any director that could apply to theatre, in general?


----------



## DarSax

WOAD paint on Saturday performances. (Braveheart paint.) Rock on, fight like a scotsman. Only tech heads though, and those we deem cool.


----------



## mbandgeek

The only tradition we have is striking the set and going home.

Kindof embarassing not doing anything cool. There really is no reason why i can't start a few traditions. Our schools TD is awesome, and would let me do anything short of bungee jumping from the cat walks.


----------



## avkid

Does starting 6 minutes late count??


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark

Ah...traditions. We have many. The big tradition would have to be after strike actors and techiese alike gather into a circle on the stage and do the Time Warp from Rocky Horror Picture Show. We do it twice, the first time is fun and the second time the seniors get into the middle for their last time doing it. Very fun...very cult like. As for tech traditions, we too spray paint our names (usually in the galley) after our last senior production. It's fun..I don't know if this is tradition or not but we keep the "I wouldn't sit on the chair with the stickers" and the "Don't sit on the middle section of the couch" alive!  (that's for you SR!!!)


----------



## PARchild

We really don't have traditions, except for our own little 'don't sit on the sofa in the soundbooth.' Then again, it's probably universal in a high school that any sofa in an isolated area if off limits for casual sitting....


----------



## soundlight

We had our sofa removed so that we could have more storage space. But before that, when we decided that we did want to sit on it, we put muslin over it, and made sure that the booth stayed locked. No mischievous pairs had the key.


----------



## GeneralDoom

At my High School everyone had a nickname, sometimes it was a varient of their real name, sometimes it was a result of how they acted or something they did; we also signed our "names" into the proscenium; I doubt our TD ever knew we did that


----------



## SAWYeR

At my HS, before the curtain goes up on openeing night of our musical, some reads excerpts from "The Techie Gospel". It's gets all of us in a good mood and in the mindset to put on a great show. We also have this thing called the Set Switch. Basically, it's a piece of inch thick foam painted with red and white stripes and has a light switch and an XLR plug set into it. We attach it to the set of every show we do, and every night before the show starts, one of us turns it on in hopes that the show will go off without a hitch.
At the end of every year, we go to the local forest preserve and have an enormous picnic. We eat, play frisbee, and talk about the year. At the end, the current foremen/seniors select the foremen for the upcoming year and pass on their keys, which let us into the theatres, cafeterias, and other rooms in the school. Then we go back to our scene shop and the seniors paint their most memorable quote on the wall behind the fire door leading to the stage. We also have a ball of solid Gaff tape that weighs around 55 pounds and is the about 2 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## punktech

i think my college needs more traditions...everyone's been getting demoralized these past few months...(that may just be the fact that none of us like winter, and the various, a-hem, "droughts" and "shortages" that have occurred, if you get my drift...)


----------



## Toffee

Well I work in two theatres, though only one really has traditions.

One being before a show we do a circle, with both actors and techs, with arms right over left and send a pulse around the circle by squeazing the persons hand to the right when the pulse reaches you.

Another is the people leaving that year get to sign their names in paint or pen some where back stage. Last year our TD signed his name after he did a huge project that will be there forever. I may try and do the same thing.


----------



## timokay

We have a lot of fun traditions.

Our shop room has posters signed by all the crew, and any of the actors that helped with the set, or acted as running crew during the performance.

Before each show, the tech and actors all do the circle thing, and sing songs and such.

There was, for many years, a ton of the coolest graffiti in the booth, but last year, the whole booth got painted over.

I have every techs sign the back of some flat used in the production.

If there are any photos on the set, it is always of one of the techs, especially baby pictures.

I have two personal traditions:
The first is that I leave a clamp on some part of the set. This year is going to be hard, since my sets rotate.

The second is that I put a piece of clear scotch tape somewhere visible, preferable holding something together.


----------



## ricc0luke

we had this god-aweful stuffed fish that would work its way onto every productions set in some way for at least one night.

my personal favorite was when the steward walked out on stage, took the flowers out of the vase and put the fish in for the wedding in Anything Goes

no one understands the fish or even really notices half the time- just alum and such...

seniors also get to sign the walls/ceiling under the stage-

at one community theatre i worked at everyone does a shot of tequilla before (and perhaps during) the show. those were good shows and good times.


----------



## Rhonda

PARchild said:


> We really don't have traditions, except for our own little 'don't sit on the sofa in the soundbooth.' Then again, it's probably universal in a high school that any sofa in an isolated area if off limits for casual sitting....



I don't understand, why can't you sit on the sofa?


----------



## punktech

okay, what is a booth like? dark and secluded. riiiight? who has access? the most highly trusted techs (aka students). what do high school and college students have? horomones! what do people with lots of horomones like to do in dark and secluded places that only they have access to???...get the gist now???

other possibly ucky places: green room couch, dressing room couches. and in my theater the ATD and TD's desks, and apparently the costume shop (i found things that don't belong in a normal costume shop in there). then again any flat semi-dark semi-secluded space in my dept's facilities is potentially gross. two of my friends are trying to get my key so they can use the blackbox grid sometime.


----------



## Toffee

Our entire theatre has had people having sex in it, I mean in our arena theatre booth if you look over by the sound board and up on the wall, you will see a pen holding up two condom wrappers. We really don't wanna touch them, even though we really, really, really should clean it up.

Really if you touch any where in my theatre people have had sex on it, around it, or next to it.


----------



## avkid

Toffee said:


> Our entire theatre has had people having sex in it, I mean in our arena theatre booth if you look over by the sound board and up on the wall, you will see a pen holding up two condom wrappers. We really don't wanna touch them, even though we really, really, really should clean it up.
> Really if you touch any where in my theatre people have had sex on it, around it, or next to it.


Thanks for sharing(not!)


----------



## soundlight

There are some of us who maintain clean school-theater facilities, dispose of "soiled" couches immediately, and then keep the keys far away from anyone with stupid, immature, and disgusting ideas for a _"night out_" in the theater. Seriously folks, it's not funny AT ALL. It's stupid, immature, and just plain inappropriate.


----------



## punktech

yeesh, sorry that i caused a fight over this. i was only joking around. someone didn't get it, so not wanting to leave then in the dark or alienate them i explained what was being talked about.

and SL, i'm sorry, but you're on college, unless your theater was built yesterday, people have probably had sex in it. 
and what's this about throwing out couches? it's just some fluids, get a sponge, take it to the cleaners, it's not like there's enriched plutonium on it.
it's stupid, sure, whatever, but saying that won't make it stop. just put up with it and loosen up dude.


----------



## Van

God I'm glad I'm married....... Sometimes.


----------



## soundlight

Sorry, but there's actually a tight hold on the keys here, and sure, maybe it's happened, but hey, it doesn't happen. No evidence, no nothing, no one talks about it, no one says that it has ever happened, no joking about it, and everyone sits on the couch, because they know that the green room is a place where you don't do stupid crap like that, because everyone knows that people work there every day, and it's rather disrespectful. All in all, it's a very professional place. The whole place goes under lock and key at one in the morning, anyway, so you can't get in. And all of the people who work in the tech department who have keys are or were in the CHOICE (substance free) housing, and are rather conservative on the issue that we are discussing here, so there is really no issue about it happening there. And the actors and other folks who aren't that conservative about this know that it's just a bad idea.

In short: sure, it might have happened under a looser theater department, but it won't happen now, and I'm happy for that. Some people may dismiss the whole idea of a theater department being able to be understanding that the whole theater is the department's space, the department being the professors, assistants, students, janitors, everyone's, and you just don't do that sort of thing.

EDIT: and about the couch. I didn't have it thrown out, I was glad to just toss some muslin over it. It was really thrown out when the new principal got wind of what might have gone on, and had it removed. That resulted in the biggest territorial pissing match between the janitorial department and the theater department ever.


----------



## DarSax

I think our theater beats any other hands down for sex. Up in the stage left gallery (is that the correct term? We call it the stage left fly  ), there was a couch, under the cushions were over 7 used condoms and/or wrappers. That thing was up there for years, so much so that there was a huge spray painted sign on the wall over it, about 10'x10', "WELCOME TO THE LOVE SHACK." Finally got taken out..........ew.


Hell............I even know of techies who have...well...you know.


----------



## PARchild

Wow... I never meant to cause such a large discussion/fight/argument by mentioning that. Fortunately we bought a new new sofa with our own money (I contributed half) and our current ALD decided that there will be absolutely no fooling around on that sofa. I plan to carry on that idea.


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark

Ya'll make me laugh...we have stories about the benches in the booth and the chair with the stickers in the galley, but nobody seriously gets it on. TimeWarpedSR and I make sure that nothing more than a _little_ fun goes on. We really don't want to be touching things that have nasty stuff on them. And I agree with punktech losen up a bit, everyone wants a little something sometime...just maybe not in and around the theatre. And I think that I started the whole 'don't sit on the sofa' thing PARchild. We can share the title of starting the large discussion/fight/argument.


----------



## bcfcst4

At my school we have a few traditions. First off, during green room, the Stage Manager gives a speech about the bathrooms. This may sound odd, but the two bathrooms we are to use during the show are located in our shop and the light from them will reach the stage, so we have to go through the procedure of open the door, close the door, turn the light on, etc. This speech includes the ASM standing on a stool at the front of the room and pretending they have to go to the bathroom. Can you say awkward?

Also, after every friday night show we all go to iHop for pancakes etc. 

Someone usually brings chocolate covered espresso beans backstage, so the actors can "keep their energy up" and the crew can move set pieces with incredible speed.

Oh and we have a couch like that in our balcony... fun to see freshman sit on it and hear an upper classmen say "....uh..... you really don't wanna be sitting on that..."


----------



## PARchild

Yeah, I'm just so used to it being my fault....heh heh. We also have a weird purple fluffball on the pinrail now, courtesy of my friend. It has been dubbed the purple people eater.


----------



## bcfcst4

Oh and first thing i thought of when i saw this thread was Fiddler on the Roof as well.


----------



## punktech

glad to see all that business from before got sorted out. i stayed away, i knew that if i checked back any time soon after that post i had a good chance of getting my hackles raised.

in my theatre there's a bit more ambiguity about what has happened in our facilities. we have our main building which is new, so hopefully not much has gone on in there. however i do know that two of my friends that have both graduated now, were caught making out in our ATD's office, on his desk no less...our old building, which is now storage, is even more "mysterious"...

we make jokes about it but most everyone knows that it's most likely that hasn't happened (making out maybe, anything more, neeh, don't really want to think about my friends like that). if it has happened (for whatever reason, heat of the moment, you know, anything.) i trust that my friends and predecessors had the good sense, and common decency, to clean up.  

ease up though, i mean you aren't going to catch something from even day old stains. and maybe that stain that all of you think came from one think actually is just some split soda. never assume, it makes and "ass" our of "u" and "me".


----------



## bobgaggle

mbenonis said:


> We have a few traditions in our department.
> First is called Circle.



MIKE!!! You're not supposed to tell anybody about our circle!!! its a secret!!! jk,
don't know if you remember me...i was a freshman when you were a senior...how's it goin' at UVA?


----------

